# Nutkinland down?



## hong (Oct 29, 2002)

Heh, the irony of asking on the ENWorld boards if NKL is down.


----------



## Ashtal (Oct 29, 2002)

We're back up.  Server hiccup.  All is right with the world.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 29, 2002)

Can get to the main forums page, but not into a forum.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 29, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Can get to the main forums page, but not into a forum. *



I don't get even _that_ far...


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 29, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I don't get even that far... *



I must have gotten to the front page just before it went down.  Can't get that far now myself.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 29, 2002)

Admit it: You broke it!


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 29, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Admit it: You broke it!  *



Ok you caught me, I took the smilies I wanted, and trashed the place!!!!


----------



## Ashtal (Oct 29, 2002)

Right now?  As of this very moment?

People are on and posting.  

*scratches head*

Um, try refreshing.  It's working for me and for others.  I've just posted and stickied a test thread in the Mixed Nuts forum.  Let me know if you can't get to it, and can't post.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 29, 2002)

Nope, still get the "Website not responding" error.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 29, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Nope, still get the "Website not responding" error. *



Same here.


----------



## Ashtal (Oct 29, 2002)

That's weird.  Hong and I just posted (about stick-beating, no less).

I'll leave a message with the cody-types.  Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 29, 2002)

I have no problem getting to NKL, either.?


----------



## hong (Oct 29, 2002)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *That's weird.  Hong and I just posted (about stick-beating, no less).
> *




Ashtal, you should know that's not a very appropriate thing to talk about in the presence of Eric's grandmother.


Hong "if you know what I mean, etcetera" Ooi


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 29, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *I have no problem getting to NKL, either.? *



I don't know, do you?


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 29, 2002)

Actually, I do remember something strange...

I was searching for my posts, and it returned far more than I actually posted... Some of these posts were apparently written by (BIGHUNGRY)SHARK, judsgding from their style.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 29, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I don't know, do you? *



I should have made that ? into a  ... I do get there, and the ? was just showing my confusion.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 29, 2002)

Well I got in finally, and posted so on Ashtal's messy, I mean sticky test.


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 29, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Well I got in finally, and posted so on Ashtal's messy, I mean sticky test. *




I still can't get in.

Rav


----------



## A2Z (Oct 29, 2002)

Argh! I still can't get in. I need my Nutkinland.


----------



## Leopold (Oct 29, 2002)

works for me..


----------



## Dave G (Oct 29, 2002)

"A connection failure has occurred"


----------



## ninjajester (Oct 29, 2002)

i have been cast out...

sigh.  not again...


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 29, 2002)

See what happens when the entire Pantheon leaves Nutkinland at the same time?  The whole thing collapses


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 29, 2002)

Heh

You are lucky nutkinland's servers went kaput at the time, we didn't get to marshal our forces properly!

Ancalagon


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 29, 2002)

Several hours later now:

The following error was encountered: 

Connection Failed 
The system returned: 

    (145) Connection timed outThe remote host or network may be down. Please try the request again.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Oct 29, 2002)

The server admin (Kiir) moved Nutkinland to a different server.  So it should work now.  I'm on there, for one, as I'm posting this.

Too many Pantheon members on ENWorld?  Perish the thought!


----------



## Darkness (Oct 29, 2002)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> *Too many Pantheon members on ENWorld?  Perish the thought!   *



Yeah, just like AYB references, there are _never_ enough. 

And, as of this moment, I still can't get into NL. (Or did Kiir change the URL when she moved NL to another server?)


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 29, 2002)

Maybe you're behind a proxy server that has a nonworking version of the page stored in its cache?


----------



## Airwolf (Oct 29, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Yeah, just like AYB references, there are never enough.
> 
> And, as of this moment, I still can't get into NL. (Or did Kiir change the URL when she moved NL to another server?) *




You just had to go and mention AYB.  After so many long months with out thinking about that saying its back in my mind again.  Thanks!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Oct 30, 2002)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *You just had to go and mention AYB.  After so many long months with out thinking about that saying its back in my mind again.  Thanks!   *




What you say?  Make your time!


----------

